# PETA on beekeeping



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

it seems they have taken aspects of beekeeping and twisted them to serve their own purpose. they talk about killing bees by burning them when they are diseased (with afb) like this is bad, but they don't mention how many other bees are saved from the spread of disease by this measure. i could take every statement they twisted and twist it back to show why those certain practices are beneficial for beekeeping. i guess if it was up to them no one would keep bees. maybe they should change their name to petai ( i for insect). i'm sure that most of the people that were used as references for that "fact sheet" would be highly offended to know that their hard work and research was being cited to discourage people from keeping bees or from using products from the hive.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

WVbeekeeper said:


> petai ( i for insect).


I think you mean PETI, pronounced petty.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*my girls are treated right*

all my girls are pampered. I make sure they have a steak dinner every friday night if wanted. I offer weekends off for rest and for a christmas bonus I offer each of the girls a fur coat. even though none of the girls have taken me up on these offers they are still part of my benifit package so what is peta's complaint. we are talking about the same peta arent we PEOPLE EATING TASTY ANIMALS. got to go I am setting up a vacation winter cruise for the girls after the first freeze. again though only if they want to go


----------



## Hampton (Apr 24, 2007)

Peta has always been on the "do as I say not as I do" side of things. I tend to ignore them as much as possible. Their main office is just across the river in Norfolk. I'm just glad whatever they have is not contagious and that they can't get to the main water source. Got to go...Bacon and eggs for breakfast. I think some honey on toast also sounds good.


----------



## aszalan (Sep 16, 2007)

Joseph Clemens said:


> I think you mean PETI, pronounced petty.


there has actually been talk of a PETI 

http://www.consumerfreedom.com/news_detail.cfm/headline/3271


> People For The Ethical Treatment Of Insects?
> 
> A tip of the Consumer Freedom hat goes to the editors of Salvo, a Chicago-based cultural journal with a wry sense of humor. The magazine’s inaugural issue was sprinkled liberally with advertising parodies, including one aimed squarely at People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PETA) :
> 
> ...


----------



## John Gesner (Dec 17, 2005)

riverrat said:


> we are talking about the same peta arent we PEOPLE EATING TASTY ANIMALS.


That's the only peta I know.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

PETA should focus on cleaning up their own act before they make
up contrived and contorted critiques of others.

In the new book, "*Redemption*", Nathan Winograd points out that the 
idea of pet overpopulation in America is a myth. It is this "overpopulation"
that PETA cites as the reason it kills nearly 90 percent of the dogs and
cats it takes in.

When San Francisco became the first city in the US to save all healthy, 
homeless dogs and cats, and was effectively "selling" the public on pet 
adoption, there was not a single pet store left in the city selling dogs 
and cats. It didn't start out that way, but that was the result. 
Why? Because they couldn't compete with the SPCA.

So, the entire myth of "overpopulation", and the resulting needless deaths
of healthy and adoptable pets does not exist in San Francisco, but 
somehow still exists elsewhere. 

So, is PETA part of the problem, or part of the solution?
I'd say that they are merely motivated by self interest, and really have
nothing to do with animal welfare on a practical level.

San Francisco is proof that healthy adoptable animals need not be
put to death, and that "no-kill shelters" can work. 

Why hasn't PETA figured this out? You'd think that they would want
to work toward this goal, wouldn't you? They can't be bothered, as
the effort in SanFran was hard work.

I dont' care what PETA thinks about beekeeping, as "PETA" stands for
“_*People Euthanizing Thousands of Animals*_”.

Employees have even been arrested and convicted of dumping dead
animals in public, lying to shelters to get animals "for adoption", and
killing the animals IN THE PARKING LOT of the shelter, dumping the
bodies in shopping center dumpsters, and so on:

http://www.strangedangers.com/content/item/122296.html

http://inktrails.blogs.com/jeans_northern_niche/2006/09/peta_people_eut.html

http://news.bestfriends.org/index.c...try&entry=B0925E65-BDB9-396E-99D960E7B872CB4F

http://content.hamptonroads.com/story.cfm?story=113319&ran=54855

http://content.hamptonroads.com/story.cfm?story=119105&ran=189171

PETA members honestly think that death is a better fate for a dog or
cat than a period in a shelter, followed by adoption. They view the
shelters as inherently "cruel", and think of death as a better fate.

I don't think that fur is a good idea either, but I think that PETA 
activists are a very good reason to test tasers, water cannon,
and other non-lethal crowd control devices. It is more consideration
than they give the animals entrusted to their care.

I think we should all leave any unwanted swarms of AHB at our
local PETA offices, and help them to expand their work to bees.


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

Jim Fischer said:


> I think we should all leave any unwanted swarms of AHB at our
> local PETA offices, and help them to expand their work to bees.
> [/SIZE]


Man, thats the best idea I have heard in long time for dealing with these "nut cases"!


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

> but I think that PETA
> activists are a very good reason to test tasers, water cannon,
> and other non-lethal crowd control devices. It is more consideration
> than they give the animals entrusted to their care.
> ...


Hey! I do agree with Jim on something!! Will wonders never cease!!!

Stomped on a whole swarming ant hill on the way to work. Never felt better!! (just kidding)


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Mouser, why do you even care what PETA has to say about bees?


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

mouser (is that in regards to a cat or a rat...you decide  ) A side joke of course!

mouser said he was not a beekeeper. Beyond that, my imagination runs wild. A troll, a blogger with too much time, a PETA member who starts threads like this so the responses can be gleaned to be used as propaganda in their newsletters, a concerned citizen, perhaps a beesource member signed in on a secondary computer having fun pushing some buttons and yankin some legs,...the list is endless.

George, at this point....My own thoughts are "Why do I care what mouser says". His first post on beesource is a PETA thread???? Smells like one of those dead cats Jim was talking about. Not to discourage anyone from making comment. If this thread blooms into how we rape queens by I/I methods, steal honey from the poor bees, how we are bias against God's creatures and purposely kill one of them by poisoning (mites)...this could actually get interesting beyond the normal PETA thread that has been started a number of times over the years.

What I think we should do, is ask a PETA official to visit our chat room as a guest. So we can ask questions and take this a little further then this thread. Winters coming! Think people think. Before we start having bee fever by Christmas and Barry shuts the tailgater down. Lets get some plans in place now. I say, lets welcome some of these fringe groups as speakers. Of course...I'll be glad to moderate. (This is the part where an old black and white film clip from WWII should pop up in your mind and you hear "God help us all!")


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

BjornBee said:


> What I think we should do, is ask a PETA official to visit our chat room as a guest. So we can ask questions and take this a little further then this thread. Winters coming! Think people think. Before we start having bee fever by Christmas and Barry shuts the tailgater down. Lets get some plans in place now. I say, lets welcome some of these fringe groups as speakers. Of course...I'll be glad to moderate. (This is the part where an old black and white film clip from WWII should pop up in your mind and you hear "God help us all!")


I think this is an excellent idea. I'd love to see a reasonable discussion. Not holding out hope, but I'd love to see it.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

"reasonable discussion".........(dissappointed)....yeah I suppose....I guess we could try that.....


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

> What I think we should do, is ask a PETA official to visit 
> our chat room as a guest.

Why dignify them with a "forum"?
Their founder openly admits that she got jobs at shelters,
and killed as many pets as she could so as to save them
the "suffering" and "cruelty" of being in a shelter, even
the ones that were clearly pets that had wandered off
(collars, tags, recent grooming) from their owners.

These people are one step away from the Nazi managers
of the gas chambers. No, they are even worse, as it
was possible to fight back against the Nazis, and it 
simply is not possible for animals to organize a resistance
effort.

So, don't waste your time giving crazy people a fair hearing.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

> So, don't waste your time giving crazy people a fair hearing.


Yeah..... I guess I'm with Jim on this one. Anything else would just encourage them.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

BjornBee said:


> mouser said he was not a beekeeper. Beyond that, my imagination runs wild. A troll, a blogger with too much time, a PETA member who starts threads like this so the responses can be gleaned to be used as propaganda in their newsletters, a concerned citizen, perhaps a beesource member signed in on a secondary computer having fun pushing some buttons and yankin some legs,...the list is endless.


Mouser said he's a "wannabe." Unless there is proof of something amiss, we'll consider "him" worthy of his word. Welcome Mouser. Ya gotta keep your eye on Bjorn.

- Barry


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

My thoughts exactly Barry. Bjorn's got the hammer back and spit on the front site.


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

Welcome Mouser!

It looks like PETA may not have been the best topic for a first post.

Maybe a better start would have been something along the lines of, "I'm not a beekeeper yet, but I'm really looking forward to getting started. Who has the best deals on packages in my area?"

Or maybe, "I don't have any bees yet, but I'd sure appreciate if anyone could point me toward a good book on the subject or maybe a website that will answer all of my questions." (One comes immediately to mind.)

Then you could kind of ease into the PETA thing if you really feel the need. I don't care since PETA is completely irrelevent to my life, but it seems to have pushed a button or two with others, hasn't it.


----------



## Billy Y. (Feb 1, 2005)

*Huh?*



Mouser said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is my first post, and no, I am not a beekeeper. I am a wannabe though.
> 
> I saw a "fact sheet" on the PETA website, and I did send them an inquiry, but that so far has resulted only in "spam" from them, wanting me to join them.



The only question I have is why are you going to PETAs web site?


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

Shouldn't PETA be more concerned about the effect of systemic insecticides and loss of forage for pollinators? Beekeepers tend to be very caring stewards of their flocks and they need all the help they can get protecting them.


----------



## Sarge (Jun 26, 2006)

I visit and watch several of these sites. I LIKE knowing what they are up to. And just where they are looking right now.
Browse through a few and compare.
Their goals seems to have one common point, the elimination of man as the dominate mammal on the planet.
If we all go Vegan, then eliminate all herbicides, pesticides, geneticaly altered crops, smoke belching diesel tractors and combines, top soil scattering and small creature killing plows and planters, then we will approach their goals of living with nature.
Add in the end of commercial fishing, fossil fueled power plants, cars, trucks, ships, planes, and trains, and the removal of all dams that obstruct a natural watershed.
At about the point where you have erased man's footprints from the planet they MIGHT be happy.
Yes I watch and read their sites. I don't like the idea of them plotting in the dark.


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

peta - people eating tastee animals


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Jim Fischer said:


> These people are one step away from the Nazi managers
> of the gas chambers. No, they are even worse, as it
> was possible to fight back against the Nazis, and it
> simply is not possible for animals to organize a resistance
> effort.



Good heavens! Do I detect a soft spot in that intractable scientific countenance? Fuzzy bunnies! Who knew...?


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

PETA hardliner’s base their information on distorted or outright fabricated information. Trying to change their opinion on any kind of animal husbandry. No mater if it’s raising sheep or honeybees is viewed as cruel, exploitation of animals or insects. 
The best way to discredit them is to let them have their soapbox, the more they talk the more stupid they sound. Don’t try and understand them they are a breed apart.


----------



## Mouser (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone for making comments on my (ill-advised?) subject for my first post.

I've always been interested in social insects and the behavior. As often happens when trying to learn about things on the web, one link and search led to more and more information. I landed on the PETA site and was struck by how badly-researched their position on beekeeping is. I assure everyone, I'm not a troll. 

I've gained a lot on insight by reading this forum, and even though I don't keep bees now, I may ask a question or two now and again. Maybe next time on a subject less contorversial!


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

> Maybe next time on a subject less contorversial!


Good luck finding one of those


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Mouser:

Just do it! My only regret after starting beekeeping was I hadn’t started 20 years earlier.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

> Good heavens! Do I detect a soft spot in that intractable 
> scientific countenance? 

What? One cannot be both intractable and kind to all God's
creatures at the same time?

> Fuzzy bunnies! Who knew...?

Lots of people knew. The bunny was named "Easter", and passed
away last spring at the ripe old age of maybe 10, maybe 12, no
one really knows. She was a shelter adoption. The name was
in honor of her being dumped out of some moron's car on 
Easter Sunday, if you can even imagine such a level of moron.

Easter would come when I called, would stay for at least several
minutes before forgetting, and could heel fairly well. But her main
skill was doing standing high jumps over couches, bar stools, and
young visitors who could be patient and stand still.

Fuzzy bunnies, indeed. Bees are fuzzy too.

Top of the 11th inning, and Cleveland just scored 7 runs, making
it 13 - 6. If you'll excuse me, I have to bang my head against
a wall for a while.


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

Your experiences with your bunny remind me of the one I grew up with. We raised it with a daschund and I wonder at times if it ever knew the difference. It would run up and down the fence grunting when the dog was barking. Played "tag" with the dog (even waiting patiently for the dog to catch up when the dog was seventeen and barely moved). Slept curled up in a ball on top of the dog every night. Good rabbit.


----------



## ekrouse (Aug 26, 2004)

*PETA - Don't throw stones... PETA causes extinction*

I read with interest the PETA article "Honey: From Factory-Farmed Bees"

http://www.peta.org/mc/factsheet_display.asp?ID=122

Naturally the article went from fact to misinterpretation (example: "The familiar white box that serves as a beehive has been around since the mid-1850s and was created so that beekeepers could move the hives from place to place"). Actually we all know that the familiar white box was created by Langstroth to allow frames to be remove so that hives could be inspected and honey removed WITHOUT destroying the colony. Moving hives only came about in the 20th century with the advent of the modern monoculture farm.

Furthermore, the writer needs to stop casting stones since PETA promotes destruction of the environment, habitat loss and the extinction of species. Honey and honeybees on the other hand have NO NEGATIVE impact on the environment. At the end of the PETA article they promote the use of "Rice syrup, molasses, sorghum, barley malt, maple syrup, and dried fruit or fruit concentrates can be used to replace honey in recipes. Call 1-888-VEG-FOOD or visit GoVeg.com to order a free vegetarian starter kit that contains information about compassionate eating choices."

How do you think "Rice syrup, molasses, sorghum, barley malt, maple syrup, and dried fruit or fruit concentrates" are produced? You got it! FACTORY FARMS...

1) Rice syrup: comes from rice fields which take up masssive amounts fragile lands and huge amounts of ever scarcer water. In the US, a large amount of the rice production comes from the Sacaramento River Valley (a semi-arrid area) where rice fields have destroyed the fragile river environment, sucking up huge amount of river water needed for Salmon migrations and dumping massive amount of pesticides into the environment. Check out the following links:

http://www.rrcap.unep.org/lc/cd/html/hotspot/Mekong/result4.html
http://www.usda.gov/nass/graphics/county99/arhar.htm

2) Molasses: is a thick syrup by-product from the processing of the sugarcane or sugar beet into sugar. In some parts of the U.S., "molasses" also refers to sorghum syrup, although commercial sorghum refers to the cultivation and commercial exploitation of species of grasses within the genus Sorghum. Once again, another item bad for the enviroment and their native plants and animals. Check out the following links:

http://environment.about.com/od/pollution/a/sugar.htm
http://assets.panda.org/downloads/sugarandtheenvironment_fidq.pdf

3) Maple Syrup: While maple syrup production is not bad in and of itself, taking the maple trees "blood" (sap) certainly is not good for the tree. In fact it is similar to taking some of the surplus honey from a beehive. I leave more than enough honey for the bees to make it through the winter and maple producer leave enough of the tree's blood so they can continue to live. The problem will arise if PETA gets everyone to start using massive amounts of pure maple syrup since that will cause Factory Farming of the forests and encourage producers to take too much sap from the trees, seriously injuring or killing them.

4) Dried fruit or fruit concentrates: You 'gotta be kidding me! Below is a list of all the "fruits" I can think of which are produced in quantity without honeybee pollination:

List of "Fruits":
a) PETA members and writers (unfortunately they seem to reproduce without honeybee pollination)
b) end of list

In summary I say live and let live. I continue to produce and eat honey and PETA members can continue to eat Soy beans. Oops, not so good either:

http://support.nature.org/site/PageServer?pagename=envirotips_200705

-ekrouse


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>In summary I say live and let live. 

But actually, to live you are required to kill something. Either a helpless plant that can't even run or defend itself or an animal who can at least try to run or defend itself. Any seed crop is a baby plant. Any leaf vegetable is the plants body.

You can't live on just air.


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

I just came in from dedicating 3 hrs to my 8 hives. . .making sure they all have clean frames, good brood pattern, a healthy queen and lots of stores for the coming winter. There are 3 having difficulties and I made a point of helping them along with frames of honey from other hives. They are all bringing in pollen like crazy. . .even the weak ones. An implication that beekeepers are selfish and cruel can come only from someone who does not keep bees. I started the Crystal Coast Beekeepers Chapter of the state association because there were no beekeepers here. Now with 30 certified and 10 more beekeepers to soon be certified, I can assure you they are all very careful with their hives and find beekeeping to be a kind of Zen exercise!

As an animal lover, many years ago I looked into joining PETA, but my final appraisal was that they are radical maniacs (silkworms are killed for their silk, etc) and felt I had to forego membership.

Hold your heads high, Fellow Beekeepers. We are regal folk doing an honorable job serving the earth as well as ourselves.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

*The Age of Extremism?*

We have had the "Age of Enlightenment",.... "Age of Reason", [oh! for the good old days] and others. Is this the Age of Extremism? We have religious extremists, 
environmental extremists, political extremists and others too numerous to mention.
I am sure I am preaching [NO! JUST TALKING/CHATTING] to the "choir" here but if [because of PETA] a few parents; 1%-2%-5%, parents say......., "little Johonnie!!..do you have to step on every insect you see!!!?.............But...Dad....they are only "bugs". Yes I 

know son, but don't you think they have a right to live and be at "PEACE" too? A "teaching " moment about life and death?
Years ago I knew a couple [ex-inlaws, lol.] who bought a "pet" for their daughter. It was a goldfish in one of those 8" by 6" bowls with a few marbles for "entertainment"; it lived for 2+ years. I thought;..why can't they provide a "little" more space and a "friend"..?
Anyway,...............DOES "PETA" HAVE A ROLE IN SOCIETY AND SOMETHING WORTHWHILE TO SAY?
It seems to me that in recent years there has been a lot of "extremists/militants/groups......individuals even, that have emerged. Do these "people" feel that their views will not be "heard" unless they publicsize/expound their ideas/opinions in an outragious fashion? Maybe this has all has arisen because of "MY" generation of protest and change.
Earlier this year, Mar/Feb., someone on Beesource asked a question about "caging" the queen for 25 days as a "method" to disrupt the life cycle of the mite. I thought.....25 days in a cage!!!!!!!!!!!!!? Of course I "thought", one of those litttle cages that queens are mailed in!!!!!!!!!!!? But,...OK a "push-in cage" or something similar!!.lol. I am "COOL" with that!
Now,.. I know I have a "problem" with wild cats catching and eating native birds and would shoot them on sight if I had [owned] a gun, lol. Well,............I have been reading lately about the trap/neuter/release program that has been publicised; GOOD! as long as it's a continuing endeaver/program.
If PETA can influence the way animal husbandry is practiced to provide humane living conditions as they live out their lives to "feed our faces", I am all for it.
Do I believe that PETA is an emerging NAZI group? NO!!!!!!
Do I believe that PETA is out to destroy human beings for the benifit of other mammals? Are you kidding????????????
Do I think PETA is out to destroy beekeeping as we know it?? NO!!!!!!!!!!
Do I think PETA is out to provide information for the ETHICAL TREATMENT OF ANIMALS/LIFE??.....................YES.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Do I think PETA uses any amount of reason for their actions??? NO

Do I think PETA does more good than harm...NO

Do I think anyone should be proud of being a member of PETA??? NO

Do I think law enforcement should take a stronger stand against the outlaws of PETA??? YES

Do I believe in the mistreatment of any animal when it can be feasibly avoided??? NO

Do I eat meat and honey??? Double YES !!!


----------



## Sarge (Jun 26, 2006)

The following are selected quotes by animal rights leaders
expressing the often-hidden agenda of their movement. They were compiled by
the American Animal Welfare Foundation, St. Paul, MN.

"Animal liberationists do not separate out the human animal, so there is
no rational basis for saying that a human being has special rights. A rat is
a pig is a dog is a boy. They're all mammals."
Ingrid Newkirk ,Founder, PETA.As quoted in Vogue, September, 1989 

"The life of an ant and the life of my child should be granted equal
consideration."
Michael Fox ,Vice President, HSUS

"Six million Jews died in concentration camps, but six billion broiler
chickens will die this year in slaughterhouses."
Ingrid Newkirk,Founder, PETA.Washington Post,1983

"Humans have grown like cancer. We're the biggest blight on the face of
the planet."
Ingrid Newkirk,Founder, PETA.Reader's Digest,June, 1990

"I am not a morose person but I would rather not be here. I don't have
any reverence for life, only for the entities themselves. I would rather see
a blank space where I am. This will sound like fruitcake stuff again, but at
least I wouldn't be harming anything."
Ingrid Newkirk,Founder, PETA.Washington Post, November 13, 1983

"Probably everything we do is a publicity stunt...We are not here to
gather members, to please, to placate, to make friends. We're here to hold
the radical line."
Ingrid Newkirk ,Founder, PETA.USA Today, September 3, 1991 

"Even if animal research resulted in a cure for AIDS, we'd be against
it."
Ingrid Newkirk,Founder, PETA.Vogue, September, 1989 

"Even painless research is fascism, supremacism, because the act of
confinement is traumatizing in itself."
Ingrid Newkirk,Founder, PETA.Washington Magazine, August, 1986

"It (animal research) is immoral even if it is essential."
Ingrid Newkirk,Founder, PETA.Washington Post, May 30, 1989

"Pet ownership is an absolutely abysmal situation brought on by human
manipulation."
Ingrid Newkirk,Founder, PETA.Washington Magazine, August 1986 

"One day we would like an end to pet shops and the breeding of animals.
(Dogs) would pursue their natural lives in the wild...They would have full
lives, not waiting at home for someone to come home in the evening and pet
them and then sit there and watch TV."
Ingrid Newkirk,Founder, PETA."Where Would We Be Without Animals?,Chicago
Daily Herald,March 1, 1990 

"...Eventually companion animals would be phased out, and we would
return to a more symbiotic relationship, enjoyment at a distance."
Ingrid Newkirk,Founder, PETA.Harpers,August, 1988

"We feel that animals have the same rights as a retarded human
child."
Alex Pacheco,Chairman, PETA,The New York Times, Jan. 14, 1989

"We have a lazy, sick society. People bring diseases on themselves.
[People should] avoid getting the disease in the first place."
Dan Mathews,PeTA spokesperson.USA Today, July 27, 1994

Question to PeTA Outreach Coordinator Susan Rich: "If you were aboard a
lifeboat with a baby and a dog, and the boat capsized, which would you
rescue?"
Rich's answer: "I wouldn't know for sure...I might choose the human baby or
I might choose the dog."
Steve Kane Show,WIOD-am radio,Miami, FL.Feb, 23, 1989 

"In a perfect world, all other than human animals would be free of
human interference, dogs and cats would part of the ecological scheme."
PeTA's Statement on Companion Animals.-

In response to Animal Liberation Front violence in the Pacific
Northwest: "We cannot condemn the Animal Liberation Front...they act
courageously, risking their freedom and their careers to stop the terror
inflicted every day on animals in the labs. [ALF's activities] comprise an
important part of today's animal protection movement."
PeTA statement,June 19, 1999

"Homelessness drives me crazy! I take responsibility for everything
that happens to me. Everyone can pull themselves up. I have more sympathy
for animals because they don't deserve anything that happens to them. They're
innocent."
PeTa member,"What Becomes a Zealot Most?" Magazine,November 1993 

"We're not superior. There are no clear distinctions between us and
animals."
Michael Fox,Washingtonian Magazine,February 1990 

"Man is the most dangerous, destructive, selfish and unethical animal on
earth."
Michael Fox,"The Intellectual Activist".Sept. 14, 1983 

(Expressing opposition to use of bug sprays) "Only a few of the million
you kill would have bitten you."
Michael Fox,"Returning to Eden".Fox Publication 

"We have no ethical obligation to preserve the different breeds of
livestock produced through selective breeding. ...One generation and out. We
have no problem with the extinction of domestic animals. They are creations
of human selective breeding."
Wayne Pacelle,"Animal People"May 1993

"If we could shut down all sport hunting in a moment, we would."
Wayne Pacelle,formerly of Friends of Animals."Impassioned Agitator"
Associated Press .Dec. 30, 1991

"If abandoning animal research means that there are some things we
cannot learn, then so be it... We have no basic right...not to be harmed by
those natural diseases we are heir to."
Tom Regan,North Carolina State University."The Case for Animal Rights", 1983

"It is not larger, cleaner cages that justice demands...but empty
cages; not traditional animal agriculture but a complete end to all commerce
in the flesh of dead animals; not more humane hunting and trapping, but the
total eradication of these barbarous practices."
Tom Regan,North Carolina State University."The Philosophy of Animal
Rights", 1989

When asked which he would save, a dog or a baby, if a boat capsized
in the ocean: "If it were a retarded baby and a bright dog, I'd save the
dog."
Tom Regan,North Carolina State University.Q & A session following speech
"Animal Rights, Human Wrongs".U of Wisconsin-Madison,Oct. 27, 1989

"Even granting that we [humans] face greater harm than laboratory
animals presently endure if research on these animals is stopped, the animal
rights view will not be satisfied with anything less than total
abolition."
Tom Regan,North Carolina State University."The Case for Animal Rights", 1983


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

You know.................you don't have to agree with what anyone says....just take the good with the bad. Make youself HAPPY!


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Geesh! Sarge, I don't know if your coming or going or on my side or not; soo much to read.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

No matter WHAT I say their is ALWAYS someone on BEESOURCE who just has to disagree!!


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

BARRY!!!! BARRY!!! there is a troublemaker in our midst!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Michael Bush said:


> You can't live on just air.


Apparently some would disagree.

http://www.dailyom.com/cgi-bin/display/printerfriendly.cgi?articleid=292
http://breatharian.info/inediates/breatharians.html
http://www.rickross.com/reference/breat/breat13.html



What I want to know is what degree of self denial has to happen for a person to claim not to eat or drink, but whom must in order not to fall over dead. Must be loads of fun inside that skull.

Not everything works, even if you let it. 

Keith

PS: For real fun, look up fruitarians.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Sarge said:


> The following are selected quotes by animal rights leaders
> 
> "We're not superior. There are no clear distinctions between us and
> animals."
> ...


Exactly what does an ethical . . . mmmm . . . let's say, cat, look like? How about an unethical one?

They sure have some leaders originating from the lower end of the gene pool. Wow!

- Barry


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Apparently some would disagree.

They are entitled to disagree. However, it does not change the truth of the statement. 

If only they could find some clean air, maybe it would work...


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Oldbee said:


> Do I think PETA is out to destroy beekeeping as we know it?? NO!!!!!!!!!!


I won't bore you with a long list of wacky quotes but, simply stated, PETA *is* out to end beekeeping, and meat eating, milk drinking, hunting, fishing, pet ownership, zoos, etc.

You are squarely in their sites, though they will not be as overt about beekeeping as it is not as sexy as the fur trade, factory farming, veal farming etc. and it will be hard to extract cash from folks for a box of bugs. They are against pet ownership as they see it as slavery, but they will doge questions about it as it doesn't play well with the donors.

I personally witnessed a PETA representative use falsified documents and photos to press a farm bill in MA in front of a group of veterinary students. It would have been tragic if it weren't so blatant and outrageous.

It might sound out there, but they *do* want you to give up you bees . . . and you cat, dog, chicken etc.

What always amazes me is that most people give them cash because they have a legitimate and significant bond with some animal (usually a cherished pet) and they want to do something positive "for the animals" without ever realizing that at some point PETA would have them give up those relationships, by mandate if necessary.

Keith


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Michael Bush said:


> >Apparently some would disagree.
> 
> They are entitled to disagree.


Yeah - for how ever many hours they can remain concious . . . 

Keith


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Barry said:


> Exactly what does an ethical . . . mmmm . . . let's say, cat, look like? How about an unethical one?


One could argue that cat ethics are necessarily different, if you could argue with a cat. . . .  It may well be considered unethical (by cat standards) not to attack every bare ankle that moves in front of the sofa . . . 



> They sure have some leaders originating from the lower end of the gene pool. Wow!


Sadly they have some very bright people on their team. Misguided, even wacky, but bright none the less.

Imagine what life would be like if tomorrow we severed our ties with the rest of the animal life on this planet so as not to infringe on their "rights".

Keith


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

PETA is no threat at all. 

What concerns me is the Honey Board, who is involved in this
"Bee Movie" project. The basic plot of the film is that a bee
who is bored by the prospect of a lifetime career in "honey
production" decides to become a lawyer instead, and sue the
human race for _*stealing the bee's honey*_.

This film can't possibly put beekeeping or beekeepers in a good
light, yet the honey board is all about promoting HONEY, not
protecting the image of beekeeping itself.

I sure hope that the movie has a happy ending for all, but 
I think we are all about to take some heat for the phrase
"robbing the bees". So, it is "harvesting", OK?


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

"They are against pet ownership as they see it as slavery"

It _is_ slavery, as anyone who has owned cats well knows. I fished one out of a dumpster when she was not more than 3 weeks old, another from in front of my brush hog, and the third just wandered in and stayed. Were any of them the least bit grateful? Not a chance. They're rather demanding taskmasters, let me tell you. When the last one dies, I shall sing "Free at last, free at last....".


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Keith:

I would imagine that PETA is especially low on your list of organizations, being a Vet and a Beekeeper. But for once I have to agree on everything you have said. I need to mark this one on the calander.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>This film can't possibly put beekeeping or beekeepers in a good
light, yet the honey board is all about promoting HONEY, not
protecting the image of beekeeping itself.

I agree. Not to mention, as usual, the bee looks like a yellow jacket...


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Michael Bush said:


> Not to mention, as usual, the bee looks like a yellow jacket...


I never get that. Bees are so darned fzzy and cute. I think they they coudl make a far more engaging animated bee if they got of the wasp/yellowjacket thing.

Keith


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Jim Fischer said:


> PETA is no threat at all.


I think you are underestimating them. They may not be able to end beekeeping, but they and groups like them can do all sorts of damage, particularly to public perception.

They have had a significant effect on a number of animal realted industries and disciplines, usually in the sense of creating work and wasting time, but it has an effect. And they are fairly unrestrained in the methodologies they will deploy and the actions they will support.

Keith


----------

